

 The Need for Both Makerspaces and Incubators in Africa - danboarder
http://whiteafrican.com/2013/02/22/the-need-for-makerspaces-and-incubators-in-africa/

======
andrewguenther
Makes me think of "The Boy Who Harnessed the Wind." A very cool book, I would
highly recommend it.

